# Trenabol Explained



## Mike Arnold (Feb 21, 2013)

Trenabol Explained


By:  Mike Arnold




​                Unlike any other prohormone that has come before it, Trenabol occupies a very unique place in the prohormone world, as it is the first to convert to the highly regarded Trenbolone.  No small feat and not to be minimized, I would be lying if I told you that this hasn't been attempted before.  In fact, the number of companies which have tried to cash in on this proposition stretches way back to the industry's infancy,when VPX was the first to try and produce a Trenbolone PH over 10 years ago.  Unable to prevent the molecule from converting to trenbolone while still in the bottle, this project was scrapped after almost 2 years of  "coming soon" advertisements.  Additional manufacturers soon followed suit, yet encountered the same lack of success.  Still eager to capitalize on the hype, various companies started to utilize deceptive advertising, releasing products which bore the "tren" name, despite having zero association with actual Trenbolone. With so much history and anticipation behind the release of this product, you can see why its eventual realization is considered something special.

                In terms of results, Trenabol performs impressively, providing effects identical to Trenbolone acetate.  For those of you who are unfamiliar with this compound, let's touch on some of its defining characteristics.  First off, Trenbolone is a non-aromatizing progestin belonging to the 19-nor family of AAS.  It possesses an A: A ratio of 500: 500, makingit 5X as potent as Testosterone from both an androgenic and anabolic standpoint.  Its versatile nature lends itself well to a multitude of potential applications, including cutting, mass-building, and recomping, all of which it is able to accomplish quite proficiently.  Perhaps no other steroidis able to change the body as rapidly as Trenbolone, with results becoming apparent in just a few days of use.  This is due in part to its comprehensive catalog of effects, which when combined, are able to elicit dramatic changes in the physique over a short period of time.  

                Like many powerful, non-aromatizing androgens, Trenbolone stacks well with basically everything, providing a distinct increase in muscle hardness & density, while simultaneously reducing sub-q water retention.  This effect presents itself regardless of which AAS it is paired with, making it a favorite of BB'rs everywhere.  Whether you are looking to get into rock-hard contest condition or minimize the soft & bloated look so frequently witnessed in the off-season, Trenbolone will deliver substantial results either way.  Users can also look forward to marked reductions in bodyfat, enhanced vascularity, and typically stellar strength gains.  As if that weren't enough, Trenbolone's proven nutrient repartitioning capabilities have been demonstrated in the cattle industry for years, being used to increase lean meat yield without increasing food costs.  In other words, Tren improves our body's ability to utilize the food we eat, making nutrients more likely to be used for growth purposes and less likely to be stored as fat. 

                Any article on tren would not be well-balanced without at least a partial mention of its potential side effects.   It is important to note that many of the side effects experienced by Tren users are a matter of personal response.  Just because one person may experience a certain side effect, it does not mean the next person will.  With that said, some of the most common Tren-induced side effects are:  sexual dysfunction (unlikely when cycles are kept to 4 weeks or less), insomnia, hair loss, nightsweats, and increased aggression.   In addition to genetic predisposition, dosage plays a big role in determining how likely one is to experience side effects. Of course, many of these sides can be alleviated by implementing preventative measures/taking corrective action. 

                Before moving on, I would like to take a more pointed look at one side effect in particular; Tren's affect on the user's psyche.  It is no secret that Trenbolone's unique reputation is due in part to its undeniable effects on the mental & emotional state of the user. This has caused it to be both loved and hated by many, but whether this side effect is perceived as a positive or negative influence in one's life will be determined by many factors.  While the less emotionally mature may need to exhibit a greater degree of control in their interactions with others, those who handle the drug well often find the increased aggression and extreme alpha-male mind-set to be a positive influence in the weight room and abroad.  To be sure, many find this effect to be exhilarating, providing them with an "on" feeling matched by few other AAS.    

                The release of a true Trenbolone PH will, for the first time, allow those individuals who have not been willing to purchase CIII substances, an opportunity to experiment with legitimate Trenbolone.  By choosing to purchase Trenabol over blackmarket Trenbolone, not only does one bypass the legal risks associated with buying blackmarket drugs, but there are other benefits, as well.  Chief among them is the guarantee of lab testing.  Each and every batch of BSL products are tested for purity and potency, to ensure you get exactly and only what is listed on the label.   As a company, we believe that instilling confidence in our products is one of the most important things we can do and for this reason, regular lab testing will remain an integral part of our business. When it comes to UGL's, this is a guarantee they just can't make.  Another key difference between Trenbolone and Trenabol is the lack of injections required. Essentially, Trenabol is an orally active version of Trenbolone (post-conversion).  While most conventional steroid users are not opposed to Intramuscular injections, there is a notable segment of the population that would prefer to avoid them.  Trenabol makes this possible.  

                As a prohormone, the question of conversion rates is sure to come up and with good reason, as a PH's conversion rate can make or break the product from an effectiveness standpoint.  If only a small amount of the molecule is converted into the target hormone, any good intentions the manufacturer may have had are meaningless.  A PH must have a high conversion rate and/or the ability to demonstrate adequate activity in its pre-conversion state, in order to be effective. While it is impossible to ascertain the exact conversion rate of the original compound based on its structure alone, it can provide a general idea of what to expect.  With Trenabol, conversion is expected to be high.  Initial user feedback appears to confirm this, lending further credibility to Trenabol's claims of being a legitimate Trenbolone precursor.

Despite all the advancements made in the area of PED's over the last few decades, Trenbolone still remains one of the most popular and effective steroids ever produced, with countless BB'rs and strength competitors considering it an indispensable part of their program.  For those of you who have considered its use, but are still on the fence, Trenabol may be just the thing for you, as it provides all the benefits of Trenbolone with only a fraction of the risk.


----------



## Laborer (Feb 21, 2013)

Might have to give this a try, if someone is trying to keep strength up and not gain any weight would one cap be ok everyday?


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 22, 2013)

Very interested in this product.My first cycle ever was spawn a tren precursor and gained 25 lbs


----------



## VolcomX311 (Feb 22, 2013)

Great read and very compelling.


----------



## gamma (Feb 24, 2013)

Is it safe to assume  this is pretty hard on the liver like with regular tren.


----------



## Swfl (Feb 24, 2013)

Great info, but is your space bar broken?


----------



## Supa Diesel G33k (Feb 24, 2013)

I just have a question about the statement that this is the first PH that converts to Tren. Doesnt the PH Trenavar by PhF convert to Tren? What are the differences between Trenabol vs Trenavar?


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 24, 2013)

Swfl said:


> Great info, but is your space bar broken?



Its a formatting issue. I have had it happen numerous times when copying from Word. I cleaned up the post.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 24, 2013)

Trenabol NOW in stock guys! 

Blackstone Labs: Trenabol

*BLACKSTONE LABS 10% Off Discount Code = HEAVY10*


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 24, 2013)

Hmm may throw this in to finish out competition.I don't see how its different from any other tren prohormone.


----------



## ebfitness (Feb 25, 2013)

*TRENABOL* is on sale *NOW*!!! *ebfitness10 for 10% off!!!

*
Blackstone Labs: Trenabol


----------



## kstar5 (Feb 25, 2013)

ebfitness said:


> *TRENABOL* is on sale *NOW*!!! *ebfitness10 for 10% off!!!
> 
> *
> Blackstone Labs: Trenabol



How would trenabol stacked with cynostane rx be a a finsher to cycle? 3 caps cyno 4 caps trenabol day


----------



## Don Keballs (Mar 1, 2013)

Supa Diesel G33k said:


> Doesnt the PH Trenavar by PhF convert to Tren? What are the differences between Trenabol vs Trenavar?



Same thing I think


----------



## BrooklynMuscle (Mar 4, 2013)

Nice article


----------

